# pain at top of bump, tightening tummy?



## 1plus1equals3

Ok, so im 35 weeks. 
All day i've been experiencing "loose stools":haha:.. TMI
Well whats happening now just started about an hour ago. Im getting pain in the middle top part of my bump and my stomach keeps tightening. 
Could this be BH? Or something starting? I hope its just BH cause i really want LO to stay in for a few more weeks. 
Im also really worried that Im not going to be sure when i am having a "real" contraction... I have a very high pain tolerance, I've broken many bones in my life and havnt cried over any. I was also an electrician before this and was always getting hurt, so i think that just toughened me up. lol
Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 

P.s. 
A few days ago after DTD i lost some of my plug, i know that it can regenerate its self. But maybe this has something to do with it?
Its just been the pains and tightening, no "show" or leaking that i know of.


----------



## frsttimemommy

hi!
don't worry too much yet. i have this too. unfortunately it's just BH or mild contractions. a real contraction would begin in your back, slowly move to the top of your belly and move over your entire tummy. i learned that in birthing class cause i was SO sure i wouldn't realize a contraction! but now i can definitely tell the difference. because i get so much lower back pressure i kept thinking that i was getting them without the pain. but nope. just the way the baby is. :(

and the pain is a severe intense pain. no way in heck you would miss it! no matter how tolerant you are of pain. contractions are evil :(


----------



## 1plus1equals3

Thank you so much for your reply, you've helped ease my mind a bit. 

Now im going to lay down, go to sleep and hope these pains go away


----------



## frsttimemommy

no problem!! :) i was freaking out about it too. i was honestly convinced i wouldn't realize i was having contractions. but everyone says i will. so we'll see!!


----------



## bobloblaw

I started having tightenings at the top of my bump at about 35 weeks. MW said they were braxton hicks. After a while they started to move down my bump and became painful, but still no sign of baby. I am 38 weeks and getting other signs now. I think you may have a few weeks to go yet.


----------

